# Do you know how to perform



## Veneficus (Nov 9, 2010)

A physical exam and history?

Do you know how to present it?

Please if you are asking for information on pt conditions or posting a scenario, please post all the physical and history you have, not just vital signs and a chief complaint.

Nobody can give you reliable or even useful feedback based on that.

I highly suggest reading a book on history and physical exam on your own time in order to get familiar with it.

Bate's guide is my personal favorite.

Perhaps even look over a few of my scenario posts as I spend a lot of time making sure they are presented in a way that is worthy of being read by healthcare professionals.


----------



## Cohn (Nov 9, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> A physical exam and history?
> 
> Do you know how to present it?
> 
> ...



crap so you mean its not lupus?


----------



## MrBrown (Nov 9, 2010)

Since when in the bloody hell is Brown a healthcare professional? 

That reminds me ....

*Brown checks his court date for Medical Council v Brown


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 9, 2010)

Cohn said:


> crap so you mean its not lupus?



Apparently not, much to my chagrin!


----------

